# Umstieg auf e!COCKPIT / CoDeSys V3



## clumsi (5 April 2016)

Hallo,

die bisherigen SPS-Module und programmierbaren Feldbuscontroller ließen sich in I/O-Pro (CoDeSys V2.3) programmieren. CoDeSys V2.3 ist nun schon lange nicht mehr aktuell und vom Hersteller gibt es schon länger die Termine, wann der Support komplett eingestellt wird.

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, laufen die neueren SPS (PFC2000) mit V3 in e!COCKPIT.

Ich darf hier sicherlich keine Preise nennen, aber e!COCKPIT scheint mehr als 2,5 mal so viel zu kosten wie I/O-PRO (also mehr als 500,- Aufschlag).

Mich würde das jetzt erstmal etwas von dem aktuellen und zeitgemäßen V3-System Abschrecken, da ich nur wenige Steuerungen im Jahr (<5 Stück.) zu programmieren habe. Aber irgendwie will man sich ja auch ungerne eine Software anschaffen, von der man weiß, dass sie alt ist, nicht mehr aktuell und bald nicht mehr unterstützt wird)......

Wird es wesentliche e!COCKPIT-Module (also das reine Erstellen eines CoDeSys-Programmes in FUP, AWL, ST, KOP, etc.) bald auch zum Preis der I/O-Pro geben, oder wie ist das geplant?


----------



## dingo (6 April 2016)

Hallo clumsi,
vielleicht ist das interessant für Dich:

http://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-for-pfc200-sl.html

MfG aus OWL


----------



## clumsi (6 April 2016)

dingo schrieb:


> Hallo clumsi,
> vielleicht ist das interessant für Dich:
> 
> http://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-for-pfc200-sl.html
> ...



Jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt..... Was heißt denn das: "Austausch der WAGO SPS Laufzeitumgebung, wie sie im   Lieferumfang von  WAGO enthalten ist, gegen eine Standard-CODESYS-V3-kompatible    SoftSPS."?
Und warum gibt es das nicht von WAGO direkt? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der WAGO-Version für fast 1k€ und der Version von CoDeSys direkt für 70€?
Die CoDeSys-IDE ist ja meine ich kostenlos, aber wofür ist dann das e!COCKPIT?


----------



## MSB (6 April 2016)

clumsi schrieb:


> Und warum gibt es das nicht von WAGO direkt? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der WAGO-Version für fast 1k€ und der Version von CoDeSys direkt für 70€?


Naja, der Unterschied ist der:
Bei Wago zahlst du einmal von mir aus 1000€ darfst e-Cockpit dann für beliebig viele unterstützte Wago-SPSen zeitlich unbegrenzt nutzen.

Die 70€ Laufzeitumgebung zahlst du für jeden einzelnen PFC200-Controller.
Basierend auf deinen 5 Steuerungen pro Jahr, wärst du also nach ~ 3 Jahren "teurer".


----------



## MSB (6 April 2016)

Im Prinzip geht Wago mit e-Cockpit den ähnlichen Weg wie Beckhoff mit TwinCat.
Codesys wird nur noch als reine IDE "missbraucht", die HW-Konfig, Diagnose, Parametrierung etc. ist dann ein spezifisches Wago-Tool "oberhalb" von Codesys.


----------



## lord2k3 (7 April 2016)

Nicht zu vernachlässigen die Codesys Variantr arbeitet mit Fw03 und ist auf den 8202/8203 limitiert.

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## clumsi (7 April 2016)

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten! Nur um nochmal sicher zu gehen: Ich kann mit der Software "CODESYS Control for PFC200 SL" die Steuerungen 750-8202 oder 750-8203 genau so programmieren wie mit dem e!COCKPIT mit dem Unterschied, dass ich "CODESYS Control for PFC200 SL" für jede einzelne SPS einzeln kaufe und das e!COCKPIT die SPS programmieren kann, ohne dass weitere Einzelruntimes erforderlich sind?
Eigentlich ist die CODESYS-IDE doch kostenlos und die Runtime kostet, aber hier ist es dann wohl anders.

Konfiguration und Inbetriebnahme funktioniert dann aber trotzdem per Webinterface ohne e!COCKPIT, richtig?



> Nicht zu vernachlässigen die Codesys Variantr arbeitet mit Fw03 und ist auf den 8202/8203 limitiert.


Auch das ist gut zu wissen, danke hierfür. Ich wäre jetzt von allen PFC200-Steuerungen ausgegangen. Sind die anderen PFC200-Steuerungen neuer oder älter als Fw03?

Könnt ihr mir allgemein die Kombination aus 750-8203 und "CODESYS Control for PFC200 SL" ohne e!COCKPIT empfehlen, wenn man nur sehr wenige, einzelne SPS zu programmieren hat, oder ist es eher eine unsichere Bastlerlösung? Ist damit zu rechnen, dass sich bald noch mehr SPS als 750-8202 oder 750-8203 so programmieren lassen, oder wird das auslaufen, so dass man früher oder später doch immer das e!COCKPIT nutzen muss?


----------



## Roland Wagner (7 April 2016)

> Ich kann mit der Software "CODESYS Control for PFC200 SL" die Steuerungen 750-8202 oder 750-8203 genau so programmieren wie mit dem e!COCKPIT mit dem Unterschied, dass ich "CODESYS Control for PFC200 SL" für jede einzelne SPS einzeln kaufe und das e!COCKPIT die SPS programmieren kann, ohne dass weitere Einzelruntimes erforderlich sind?


Korrekt!



> Konfiguration und Inbetriebnahme funktioniert dann aber trotzdem per Webinterface ohne e!COCKPIT, richtig?


Also die Konfiguration der I/Os erfolgt in CODESYS, die Bedienung kann per WebVisualisierung erfolgen. Aber vermutlich meinst Du die Web-Konfigurationsoberfläche des Geräts selbst. Ja, das ist auch weiter möglich, wobei die Oberfläche ebenfalls "gelabelt" wurde, d.h. es erscheint statt dem WAGO-Logo mit der CODESYS SoftSPS das CODESYS-Logo und ein paar wenige Funktionen wurden verändert.



> Könnt ihr mir allgemein die Kombination aus 750-8203 und "CODESYS Control for PFC200 SL" ohne e!COCKPIT empfehlen, wenn man nur sehr wenige, einzelne SPS zu programmieren hat, oder ist es eher eine unsichere Bastlerlösung?


Als Vertreter des CODESYS-Herstellers will ich mich dazu nicht äußern . Ich kann Dir aber in jedem Fall empfehlen, das einfach mal auszuprobieren. Wenn Du eine PFC200 hast, dann lade Dir doch CODESYS Control for PFC200 SL mal herunter und installiere das auf Deinem Gerät. Da kannst Du erst einmal alles machen. Allerdings beendet sich die SoftSPS nach einer Laufzeit von einer oder zwei Stunden. Du kannst das Gerät aber beliebig oft neu starten und damit die Demo-Zeit neu ablaufen lassen. Falls Dich die Lösung nicht überzeugt, kann man in der Web-Oberfläche wieder auf die Original WAGO SoftSPS umschalten und dann wieder mit eCockpit! arbeiten.



> Ist damit zu rechnen, dass sich bald noch mehr SPS als 750-8202 oder 750-8203 so programmieren lassen, oder wird das auslaufen, so dass man früher oder später doch immer das e!COCKPIT nutzen muss?


Nein, wir pflegen die SoftSPS als ganz normales Produkt - mit regelmäßigen, ausführlichen Tests. Das ist also in keinster Weise ein Bastler-Lösung. Sie ist auch in Absprache mit WAGO entstanden und ist damit in jedem Fall offiziell.



> Nicht zu vernachlässigen die Codesys Variante arbeitet mit Fw03 und ist auf den 8202/8203 limitiert.


Fakt ist, dass die SoftSPS auch mit Fw04 problemlos läuft, nicht aber auf der aktuellsten Firmware. Wir machen dafür demnächst ein Update. Wer ganz sicher sein will, dass er nur die getestete Firmware verwendet, kann sie problemlos downgraden.

Ansonsten wie gesagt: Einfach mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Player-Ben (3 Mai 2016)

Roland Wagner schrieb:


> Nein, wir pflegen die SoftSPS als ganz normales Produkt - mit regelmäßigen, ausführlichen Tests. Das ist also in keinster Weise ein Bastler-Lösung. Sie ist auch in Absprache mit WAGO entstanden und ist damit in jedem Fall offiziell.



Wird es perspektivisch auch oder vielleicht eine SOFTSPS-Version für die PFC100 Controller geben oder kann das komplett ausgeschlossen werden?
Danke


----------



## KLM (3 Mai 2016)

MSB schrieb:


> Naja, der Unterschied ist der:
> Bei Wago zahlst du einmal von mir aus 1000€ darfst e-Cockpit dann für  beliebig viele unterstützte Wago-SPSen zeitlich unbegrenzt nutzen.
> 
> Die 70€ Laufzeitumgebung zahlst du für jeden einzelnen PFC200-Controller.
> Basierend auf deinen 5 Steuerungen pro Jahr, wärst du also nach ~ 3 Jahren "teurer".



Wem  das Argument noch nicht reicht, der sollte sich auch mal den Spaß  machen und beide Workflows in einem kleinen Projekt durchtesten, da wird  der Mehrwert jetzt schon schnell deutlich. Das Ziel hat WAGO sicher  noch nicht erreicht, aber was sich da abzeichnet ist der lang erwartete  Quantensprunng. Aber bitte selbst testen und eine Meinung bilden.
  Und ansonsten verlange ich für meinen Teil Geld für meine  Programme/Software, also Know how und Zeit, dass geht WAGO ja nicht  anders.


----------



## Player-Ben (3 Mai 2016)

KLM schrieb:


> Wem  das Argument noch nicht reicht, der sollte sich auch mal den Spaß  machen und beide Workflows in einem kleinen Projekt durchtesten, da wird  der Mehrwert jetzt schon schnell deutlich....



Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, ist Deine Meinung pro e!cockpit, aber auch dann wenn man nur eine Software für das eigenheim Projekt benötigt? Woher bekommt man eine e!cockpit Version zum testen?


----------



## KLM (3 Mai 2016)

Ja, ich finde die SW gut gelungen, auch wenn noch einige Baustellen  sind. Gerade aber im hier besprochenen Vergleich zur "nackten" CODESYS und für wenige Controller pro Jahr.
Wer  daheim einmal einen Controller programmiert wird sicher mit der 3S  Variante besser fahren, oder mit den vielen anderen Alternativen  (zumindest was die SW-Kosten anbelangt), aber jemand der daheim sein  Haus automatisiert macht das meist auch beruflich und findet da dann  schon einen Weg mit e!COCKPIT  Bei den 750ern gab es ein Starterkit  inkl. SW, wo die SW auch deutlich günstiger war. Wird es sicher auch für  e!COCKPIT geben, zumindest hat der freundliche WAGO Mann das  angedeutet. Zur Not halt mit der kostenlosen Version - BTW die  Homepage-Suche ist zwar nicht die Beste, aber Google findet's als ersten  Treffer.


----------



## clumsi (4 Mai 2016)

> Wem  das Argument noch nicht reicht, der sollte sich auch mal den Spaß   machen und beide Workflows in einem kleinen Projekt durchtesten, da wird   der Mehrwert jetzt schon schnell deutlich


Kannst Du den Mehrwert mal kurz anhand einiger Beispiele beschreiben? Bei dem Preis kann/darf ich nicht einfach eine SW zu diesem Preis kaufen (nur um es auszuprobieren), gerade wenn andere SW für 70 EUR den gleichen Zweck erfüllen und es nur um sehr wenige SPS pro Jahr geht.....


----------



## mnuesser (4 Mai 2016)

Hier das PFC100 Starterkit:

http://www.wago.com/infomaterial/pdf/60290830.pdf


----------



## mnuesser (4 Mai 2016)

Was mich mal interessieren würde dabei, 
können Codesys V3 + e!Cockpit koexistieren?
Also beide installiert sein auf einem PC?

Kann man die Targets von Codesys V3 (raspberry pi) auch im e!Cockpit benutzen?


----------



## KLM (4 Mai 2016)

Es war wohl nicht so eindeutig, wie ich dachte. Ja, es gibt eine kostenfreie e!COCKPIT Version auf der WAGO Homepage (hier). Voller Funktionsumfang für 30 Tage, wobei hier nur die Tage gezählt werden, an denen die SW auch läuft.
Starterkit hat *mnuesser* schon gefunden.
Vorteil  von e!COCKPIT ist für mich - WAGO hat da sicherlich mehr dazu - vor  allem der leichte Workflow mit der Hardware (Knotenaufbau, Konfiguration  von Controller, Klemmen und Schnittstellen). Aber ich finde die SW auch  deutlich übersichtlicher - erste Orientierungsphase mal außen vor. Die  beworbene schnelle konfiguration von Netzwerken in der grafischen  Ansicht ist nicht schlecht, aber besser finde ich noch die damit  einhergehende Übersichtlichkeit. Zumal sich die eigenen Controllername  durch alle Bereiche ziehen. Hier auch gleich auf einen Blick der Zustand  der Geräte. Es gibt viele weitere Punkte, aber ich finde auch diese  vielen Kleinen "Helferlein" gut. Wie soll ich's sagen, dass man halt  überall sieht, da hat sich jemand echt gedanken gemacht und es auch  praktisch ausprobiert. Wie gestern schon gesagt, es gibt noch  Baustellen, aber für die Zeit, die die SW jetzt am Markt ist (halbes  Jahr etwa?)... da habe ich schon andere Entwicklungs-https://www.google.at/search?client...&ved=0ahUKEwjcyf7o_MDMAhVBbxQKHb8iD54QBQgaKAAQuerelen gesehen.

Anm.:  Koexistenz von CODESYS v3 und e!COCKPIT ist sicherlich ein Thema für  sich. Das war ja schon mit der "nackten" CODESYS 2.3 verschiedener  Hersteller ein grauß.
Targets von Fremdherstellern in e!COCKPIT kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber Interessant wär es schon.


----------



## Vaidas (5 Mai 2016)

Hello,

ich möchte Ihre Meinung wissen. Wenn ich ein Beginner mit Wago SPS zu programmieren bin (haus automatisierung), sollte ich mit e!cockpit und pfc100 oder pfc200 SPS anfangen oder zum beispiel mit 750-880, 750-881? Als ich gesehen habe, die Preise sind in prinzip das gleiche zwischen pfc100 und 750-880. Was ich auch brauche die gute Umgebung haben um die Visualisierung zu machen. Aus allen Broschüre verstehe ich, dass Visu Tools sind viel besser im Codesys v3 und e!cockpit als in Codesys 2.3. Ist dass die Wahrheit? Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## KLM (5 Mai 2016)

Bei der CODESYS 2.3 Visu ist das Hauptproblem, dass sie auf Java aufsetzt, was in der Vergangenheit hinsichtlich der Java Zertifizierungen zusätzliches Anfassen des Projektes bedeutet hat. Zudem zeichnet sich ab, dass Java mittelfristig verschwinden wird. Ist ja jetzt schon auf smartPhones und Tablets nur noch mit App lauffähig. HTML5, auf das e!COCKPIT setzt hingegen sollte Geräteunabhängig sein.
Die CODESYS 2.3 Visu ist aber auch nicht so "schick", wie die HTML5-Variante, bzw. es ist mehr aufwand erforderlich.

Ich würde für Gebäudeprojekte mit e!COCKPIT noch ein halbes Jahr warten, da noch viele Gebäudebibliotheken fehlen. Würde aber anstelle des 88x einen PFC200 nehmen, da ich damit die Option für einen späteren Wechsel auf e!COCKPIT habe. (Anm.: PFC200 unterstützt als einzige Plattform CODESYS 2.3 und e!COCKPIT.)
Wenn ich zwei Controller einsetzen müsste, würde ich einen PFC200 mit CODESYS 2.3 progrmmieren und einen mit e!COCKPIT inkl. HTML5-Visu und Querkommunikation zum CODESYS 2 Controller.


----------



## lilian-sd (21 Juni 2016)

Hallo Mnuesser,

kann man als Private Kunde das in der Linke gezeigte Starterkit bestellen oder muss durch Firma bestellen? Vergleiche den Preis http://www.insystems-shop.de/de/wago1/wago-starterkit-fuer-pfc100-controller-750-8100.


----------



## mnuesser (3 Juli 2016)

Da musst du dich mal direkt an Wago wenden,
ich denke dass da aber zum einen noch Märchensteuer drauf kommt (dann sind es 834€) plus versand.
Es kann aber sein, dass die garnicht an dich verkaufen  bin mir nicht sicher wegen Firmenkunden...

Such dir ne Elektrobude die Wago kauft, und beziehe diese über die... 
Günstiger gehts dann nichte mehr


----------

